# [SOLVED] Canon Pixma ip4500 will not recognize ink cartridge



## avuncular (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a Canon ip4500 printer. I have only used Canon ink cartridges in it. Never a refill or other brand. It ran out of the magenta ink and I replaced it with a new cartridge. A message came up saying it didn't recognize the cartridge. I took it out and put it back in. I searched Google for an answer. Some suggested cleaning contacts with alcohol. I tried that. I put the old empty cartridge back in and it was recognized. Took it out and put the new one in and it was still not recognized. I put one of the other color cartridges in the magenta slot and it was recognized. Put the new cartridge back in and still not recognized. I have a second new magenta cartridge, so I opened that and put it in. It also was not recognized. I uninstalled the printer and then reinstalled it. The new cartridges are still not recognized.
Does anybody have a solution?


----------



## avuncular (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Canon Pixma ip4500 will not recognize ink cartridge*

I found my own answer by calling Canon. It seems I put in a Magenta 8PM cartridge instead of an 8M. They look identical except the label does say 8PM, not 8M. If anyone else out there has this problem, double check that you have the right replacement cartridge.


----------

